# Mount Etnas Party Trick



## Furryanimal (Nov 25, 2022)

It’s Mount Etna blowing “perfect smoke rings”, says Wonder of Science on Twitter. This video of one such tubular emission, during a mild eruption, has racked up 1.2 million views. See the full clip here.


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 26, 2022)

Wow, nature is amazing


----------

